# Migrate Catalog



## Yvonne (Oct 21, 2018)

Can you migrate a catalog more than once?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 21, 2018)

Why would you want to do that and what result would you expect to get from it?


----------



## Yvonne (Oct 21, 2018)

Tried migration and it did not work well. Deleted all from the cloud. Cleaned up Classic and might try again.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 21, 2018)

That should be possible without any restrictions.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2018)

Ghost_Rider said:


> Tried migration and it did not work well. Deleted all from the cloud. Cleaned up Classic and might try again.


Yes, I have done that more than once.  Adobe will only let you sync one catalog at a time to the cloud.  I find that emptying the cloud od the old catalog first before migrating a second to be cleaner way to get the second migration into the cloud.


----------



## Yvonne (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank you both very much.


----------

